# Pick your own fruit around Dublin



## Seagull (3 Jun 2005)

Hi
  Does anyone know of a nice place near Dublin to go to pick your own strawberries/raspberries?

Thanks


----------



## MonsieurBond (3 Jun 2005)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Seagull (3 Jun 2005)

Thanks. That's just around the corner.


----------



## Seagull (3 Jun 2005)

I just gave Arnolds a call, and was told they've been out of business for 5 years. They still show up on Ireland.ie. 
Any other suggestions?


----------



## stobear (3 Jun 2005)

I think Jones Fruit farm in Donabate are still doing this......


----------



## Seagull (3 Jun 2005)

I gave them a call. They've also stopped doing this. The person who answered the phone said that quite a few places have stopped doing pick your own. I think a few places start doing pick your own towards the end of the season when the crop's no longer big enough to sell commercially.


----------



## MonsieurBond (3 Jun 2005)

Seagull said:
			
		

> I just gave Arnolds a call, and was told they've been out of business for 5 years. They still show up on Ireland.ie.
> Any other suggestions?


 
Hmmm. Don't think that 5 year old fruit is going to taste nice.


----------



## Cahir (3 Jun 2005)

I have a bluberry bush out my back garden and last year it produced fruit so I'm hoping it will this year too.  I also recently planted a cherry tree that has start flowering.

You can pick my fruit for a cover charge of €20!!


----------



## smiley (3 Jun 2005)

you are in luck...

lamberts fruit farm...cruagh lane, rathfarnham is a pick your own farm..

their fruit be not be ripe though for a few weeks yet...give it another 3 weeks to ripen...

01-4939896.....brilliant view of dublin up there too!!


----------

